# Trees for fall pollen & nectar



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in New Haven, CT, and don't have as much goldenrod & aster around my apiary as I'd like for getting my colonies well-stocked for the winter. Two trees that my bees are actively working now (end of September) are Ulmus parviflora (Chinese elm) and Heptacodium miconioides (Seven sons tree). 

Ulmus parviflora has attractive peeling bark and is planted by the city as one of the street trees here in town. I parked under one just down the block, and noted that my truck was covered in debris that had been shed from past-prime blossoms (it looked like frass). That caught my eye, and on listening, the tree was buzzing loudly enough that I thought there was a swarm overhead. I'm not sure there's any nectar being collected, but all the bees on the lower branches had full pollen baskets. I'm very glad to have this end-of-season pollen source, and it's probably going to be as useful to my bees as the Ulmus americana (American elm) and its very early provision or pollen to build up in the springtime.

The Seven sons tree is one I had planted in my back yard, and it is covered from dawn to dusk with winged pollinators of all sorts. In addition to honeybees, I see a number of other kinds of bees and wasps on the blossoms, and numerous butterflies, too. The blooms are large panicles of white to pink flowers (supposedly in groups of seven, though I only see six) that make a nice display, and the flowers' bracts are persistent and showy after the bloom is gone. It also has peeling bark, but it may not be quite as attractive as the Chinese elm's bark.

I'm putting this onto Beesource so that you are aware of these trees as abundant late-season sources of pollen and nectar for your bees. Now is a good time to plant, too, if you want to get some for your own property.


----------



## lily69972 (1 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing your experience, it is very useful.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Rockbridge Nursery has a lot of bee nectar trees. I ordered 1 gal trees many years back and they are all doing well and providing nectar for the bees. including the seven sons tree. Trees For Bees Archives - Rock Bridges Trees


----------

